# Network Interface difficulty - Minimal CD vs After Install

## Zanox

Hello Gentoo users,

I'm having a bit of difficulty with my network card working after an install of Gentoo. It works great on the Minimal Install CD, as in it works without problem booting and installing Gentoo. Yet I cannot get it to work once installed and booted in the fresh install. I'm not a novice at Gentoo, yet I am, sadly, stumped.

I have a Asus P7P55D-E, which uses the Realtek 8112L chip. What module is being used by the boot CD that makes the interface work? I've built modules for just about EVERYTHING Realtek in the kernel and none have worked. 

I will let you guys ask for anything you need. This is the best part of Open Souce...the community.

----------

## The Doctor

Install the linux-firmware package as Realtek love their firmware. You will probably need to do this from the live CD to keep it simple.

----------

## Zanox

I installed the Linux-Firmware, as it was suggested in the https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel last step for that page.

Thus I'm stumped  :Very Happy:  However, I have noticed that the step above installing firmware, asks you to find modules in the /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ and I do NOT have a /lib/modules on this x86_64 (AMD64) install. In case this helps in some way.

There is something on the CD, that loads some generic driver that makes the interface work. I can't find which module it is :/

Thank you for the response and time!

Z

----------

## The Doctor

If you don't have /lib/modules You failed to run make modules_install when installing your kernel. You can go back to your kernel source directly and run it.

----------

## Zanox

That was it. I re-ran make modules_install, rebooted and all is well. I guess I just missed it failing, as I used make && make modules_install as per the documentation. Thank you very much The Doctor!

----------

## Hu

 *Zanox wrote:*   

> I guess I just missed it failing, as I used make && make modules_install as per the documentation.

 From your phrasing, I think you already understand this, but to recap: && makes the second command conditional on the success of the first command.  If the first command exits non-zero, that is considered failure and the second command is not run, even if it could succeed.

----------

## Jaglover

Exactly what I was thinking. The next step would be to investigate why make failed.

----------

## Zanox

Maybe I just didn't run it to begin with and thought I did LOL.....It did not fail when I ran it the last time. No Errors at all.

----------

## The Doctor

Since obviously the kernel works, my guess would be make ran just fine but make modules_install was misspelled or perhaps just run as modules_install.

----------

## Tony0945

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> Since obviously the kernel works, my guess would be make ran just fine but make modules_install was misspelled or perhaps just run as modules_install.

 

That's why I like to use a script. You can get fancy and emit error messages. You could verify the kernel name. Lot's of things. if one delves into genkernel, one can find the shell code that actually updates the grub.conf. I just emit a message telling me that it worked and "Don't forget to update g/boot/grub/grub.conf". The only things you can do wrong are to forget to eselect the right kernel and type the script name wrong. Typing the scriptname wrong is immediately obvious.

----------

